# Can I use a old AIS lens with a Nikon D7000



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2012)

Hi.. 

I got a number of Nikon lenses, use them with a old D70. 

After seing the videos displaying at the UKAPS stand, I think that it may be time to upgrade my camera, only for the video, as the D70 does all I need in terms of photo. 

However I got a very old 105mm AIS lens, manual focus. The lens is very challenging, but the pictures it produces are amazing. 

Would it work with a Nikon D7000?


----------



## Aquadream (12 Nov 2012)

AIs lenses should work on Nikon D7000.
I use only old Nikon lenses for just about any photo or/and video, pre AI and AI. For video I found the old ones to be just the best of the best if you can get along with the MF.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2012)

Thanks..

Yes, I really like the lens, and as I shoot always in manual mode I am used to it.

Sometimes I get caught out by the white balance, but in raw mode with CS4 it is easy to correct.

What I was really impressed where the video that Edis did with his macro lens, that was impressive, otherwise I would not think of buying it, the D70 does all I need.  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## clonitza (12 Nov 2012)

Wait for xmass when the D5200 price drops, I think it's a better choice than the D7000, most of the features are there + some goodies and 1080p 60p that's nice for a bit of slow mo especially when filming tanks.


----------



## Aquadream (12 Nov 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks..
> 
> Yes, I really like the lens, and as I shoot always in manual mode I am used to it.
> 
> ...


I don't know which old Nikon lenses do you have exsactly, but when it comes to video, the old Nikon macro lenses are not as good as the 50mm type or many of the short telephoto ones.
I use for video 50/2, 50/1.4 and 135/2.8. All of these are pre AI and single coated and there aren't many that can beat them on video considering the value of course.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2012)

What I like about the D7000 is the sealed body:
- Durable design: boasts tough, yet light, magnesium alloy top and rear covers, and environmentally-sealed joints that protect the camera from dust and moisture.

MP are good, at 24mp they are higher than 16mp, but I am ok currently with 7mp, so the 16mp is enough for me... but weather sealant is something that I would like to have.


----------

